# CD/DVD Bedruckproblem mit Canon Pixma 3000



## Daensch (7. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem bedrucken von CD/DVDs.
Ich denke es liegt jedoch nur an der Software.

Ich habe den Drucker Canon PIXMA IP3000, welcher bislang eigentlich ziemlich genial ist, und habe nun auch mal angefangen meine CD´s zu bedrucken.
Ich habe mir extra FullSize Printable CD´s bestellt um diese ganz zu bedrucken.
Jedoch sagt mir die Software die beim Drucker dabei ist:
"der Innenkreis darf 17,0mm nicht unterschreiten."
weiter unten kann man die Innengrösse Variieren, jedoch von anfänglichen 43,0mm auf maximal +/- 10mm unterschied.
d.h. ich komme auf biegen und brechen nur auf 33,0mm innendurchmesser, und habe somit auf jeder CD einen weissen kranz in der Mitte, der eignetlich ja auch mit bedruckt werden sollte =(

Weiss jmd Rat & Tat? Oder hat jmd erfahrung mit anderer Software die sich da nich so anstellt!?

mfg

Daensch


----------



## Daensch (7. August 2005)

Verfluchter Mist ^^

Ich habs jez nach ich weiss nich wie langem Versuchen rausgefunden.

Einfach 
"Papierauswahl"
"Neu"
und dort die grössen einstellen die man möchte.

=)


----------

